# The Best Blades hands down!



## Rick_Boyett

Is this the one with the new tabbed chip breaker?


----------



## bigike

Oh yea, i don't understand how the tabs work, besides what was explained in the vid http://us.mg2.mail.yahoo.com/dc/launch?.gx=1&.rand=2b7m6ad0e90v8 heres a link to it i sould have put it with the review. I'm gonna try and make my way over to woodcraft today and see if i can get a blade chipbreaker set and i'll do a review on those too.


----------



## Millo

I think the link you included was for your yahoo mail account.

Thanks for the review


----------



## araldite

Thanks for the review. I was unfamiliar with this product. I like restoring vintage planes for my personal use. I'm definitely giving this blade a try.


----------



## Marc5

I have yet to use Pinnacle blades. I have used Hock blades and chip breakers for the old Stanley's I have purchased in the past. Based on your review I may try the blade on a #4 I just purchased. Thanks for the review.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Ike good review


----------



## DaleM

I think I just might have to try one of these. I don't understand your problems with the old Stanley blades though, because I think they are good steel when sharpened well so it sounds like maybe you need some practice sharpening maybe? I don't mean to sound like an ass, but since you have better luck with blades that came sharpened from the dealer than you have had with blades that you sharpened yourself, I think you need to spend some more time on developing your skills before you review old Stanley blades because I get "full width shavings" with mine all the time. I also get "full width shavings" with a cheap Buck Brothers and a cheap Ace Hardware plane, although they don't hold an edge as long. Any blade will take an edge if you know how to sharpen, it's just that some will not stay sharp as long as others.


----------



## bigike

sorry heres the link. I have no problem sharpening blades now i just use the old stanley's to camber so i have a blade with a camber for all my planes in different degrees.


----------



## dragondncr

I'm glad to hear these are worth the money. I just bought one, (it came with the free DVD). I have not installed it, yet. I'm just glad to see great reviews.


----------



## rtunas

Ike the reason for the tab on the chip breaker is because on the Stanley planes the yoke is not long enough to engage the slot in the chipbreaker with out the tabs. What the tab does is lower the slot to engage the adjusting yoke.


----------

